# What Else Do You Turn On Your Jet Mini?



## Tonyc53 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Folks,

While Iâ€™m still waiting to view my video and get started [itâ€™s still in the US] Iâ€™m in an information download mode, hence I would like to ask you 2 questions to get your feed back as Iâ€™m leaning toward getting a Jet Mini.

[1] What else do you turn on your Jet Mini besides pens/pencils etc.?

[2] Which Jet do you find is better and why?


----------



## rtjw (Sep 3, 2005)

You can only ask one question on a poll. Maybe you need to reword this poll.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 3, 2005)

Tony, I use the manual version of the Jet mini lathe. I had a cheap "vs" lathe a while ago which kept breaking down, that put me off "vs" as that was the problem.

I have not done any yet, but I have everything purchased to enable me to turn bottle stoppers. It takes me all my time to make a pen let alone a stopper!! LOL [][]


----------



## btboone (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm about to get a mini lathe today to help me polish titanium rings!


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Sep 3, 2005)

I have the non VS, I say save the money until you upgrade to larger lathe. I have turned up to 8" diameter walnut bowl and 8" wet mesquite bowl on my mini. I have only bogged it down a few times but that was taking good cuts on bowls. VS is nice but if you are doing pens mostly you don't change speed very often. Most all the turning can be done at the same rpm, I sand a little slower than I turn and apply CA about the same but I buff as fast as she'll go. 
It only takes a minute to change speeds anyway, and your motor won't mind the break.
IMHO the mini is a bit small to turn plates/platters, and without a bed extension a bit short to do lamps. I found with using a Jacobs chuck and forstner bit to pilot drill a vase that you can only get about a 6" long piece on there before you run out of bed. You might be able to get a bit more since my MT adapter is about an inch too long.

All that said, even when I get my big boy lathe my mini will still have a home in my shop, just not center stage.


----------



## vick (Sep 3, 2005)

I have turned bowls, bottle stoppers, tool handles (for files, and turning tools I have made).  That is about it mostly just pens.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Sep 3, 2005)

I don't have a Jet Mini, so I cannot answer the question.
BTW, why did you ask only Jet Mini owners, there are also other lathes out there....just curious.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 3, 2005)

Primarily pens, but also game calls, bottle stoppers, candlestick holders, clocks, small bowls, platters, key rings, ornaments...I'm game for anything []


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 3, 2005)

I have made a pepper grinder and a couple of small wooden mallets to "encourage" stuff to do what I want it to.  Made some wooden adapters to to put castyers on a bed that didn't come with them and a couple of screwdriver handles.


----------



## Tonyc53 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Rudy & others,

I meant no disrespect to other lathe owners, I new at this and I'm trying to get some feed back from those who have experience with the Jet Mini.

Now since you don't have an opinon to offer on the Jet, I don't mind if you would share your views on the lathe you do have, in comparison to any that you've used in the pass.


----------



## Travlr7 (Sep 3, 2005)

Evening Tony:

Everything I turn is on a Jet Mini or clone. That is bowls, boxes, Kaleidescopes, pens, Duck Calls, Vases, Candle Holders, Etc. The only limitations are: 
10" Diameter, and 14" length. Other than that, use your imagination as what to make. 

Mine Jet is Not variable Speed, but my clone is. If I had it to do over, knowing what I know now, I would opt for the VS.

Hope this helps.

Bruce[]


----------



## Rudy Vey (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonyc53_
> <br />Hi Rudy & others,
> 
> I meant no disrespect to other lathe owners, I new at this and I'm trying to get some feed back from those who have experience with the Jet Mini.
> ...



I started with a Delta Midi, about the same as the Jet Mini, then upgraded to a Mercury with VS and now own a Oneway 1224 since early this year. This will be my last lathe.... I turn mainly pens, but have turned quite a number of bowls lately as well as some real nice pepper mills with the new ceramic grinding mechanism to be had from either CSUSA or PSI. When I answered your post earlier I was just a smart ass!! Not meant to be offensive.


----------

